# Chicken killing spiders



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello all;

I am watching deep jungle monstors and was wondering if the chicken eating spider was on the DWA? Has anyone ever kept one in captivity? They are very beautifull but deadly!

Thanks


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

They are not DWA as far as i am aware. I Also dont belive they have been proberly classified as i think there are various ones out there going under that name. I belive there are pople on here with them tho, or claim to have them.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I think the chicken spider is an urban legend. I dont think anyone has them. If you want a spider that could take out a chicken try T.Blondi(Goliath Birdeater) they have a 13 inch leg span.


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

not personally convinced they aint actually blondi anyway


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you mean camel spiders? i think ive heard them reffered to as the chicken eating spider.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ooh this thread has caught my attention!!!, anyone got a picture of this chicken eating spider?


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

NATURE. Deep Jungle: Monsters of the Forest. The Amazing Brazil Nut Tree | PBS

Thats the chicken eating spider. There was another spider on the show can't remember the name but apprently was the most deadly spider in the world was sort of yellowish and a bit see thro if that makes sense.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a tarantula in that picture, and definately not deadly to humans: victory: the deadliest spiders in the world was debated the other day and they are the sydney funnel web which is black and the brazilian wanderig spider which is blackish brown colour


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Suposed chicken spider









Haplopelma Minax or Thai Black

Looks a lot like the same spider. Different sizes but there are a lot of tarantulas that look similar. The only pics ive ever seen with a tarantula on a chicken was a trick of the camera so the tarantula looked bigger and the chicken was only a baby.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

The chicken spider is a documented species, though it remains unidentified, Martin Nicholls is/ afaik going to be the top man to ask.
they are suspected to be Pamphobeteus sp.
DEFINATELy a real spider, Peru i think.. no exports are possible... No correct ID is possible as they havent been described.

They are thought to be a communal species of giants.. Suspected to reach legspans of 12inch, and living in groups in the wild.
they have averaged at 10inch legspan from the ones collected.

they are very stogn robust spiders, it wouldnt suprise me for it to take a chicken, depends how big the species balls are. You could stic a 10oz steak to my goliath and it would rip it away from you and munch it, lol


not deadly in any sense i would beleive. No Theraphosid has ever documented severe systemic reactions without it also being attributed to sensetivity.

nothing like the Haplopelma Luci:whistling2:.
Thailand/ Peru, very anotomically dissimilar, from the thickness and lengths of each leg comparitively, to the shape and measurements of the carapace

Some info on BTS forums regarding this spdier.

Would really love to have some:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Suposed chicken spider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not from south America mate : victory: possibly Pamphobeteus spp


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

SiUK said:


> not from south America mate : victory: possibly Pamphobeteus spp


Ace, googled for pics of that and got this:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Suposed chicken spider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't look a lot like the same spider :? :lol2:

I think the chicken killing spider could possibly exist, all the spider had to do to get the chicken killing name was be found eating a chicken.
Imagine a chicken died of old age or something, then a tarantula walks by and has a nibble, then whilst the spider is nibbling, the farmer finds this big black hairy spider eating a chicken and the farmer assumes the spider killed it. And then thats how the legend starts, now every time they see a big black hairy spider they say how it kills chickens. 
Just because it eats chickens doesn't mean it kills them.

Sam : victory:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Ace, googled for pics of that and got this:


OMFG that must be set up surely!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Omg*



SamH said:


> OMFG that must be set up surely!


I WOULD SH*T MYSELF IF I SAW ONE OF THEM :eek4:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Holy crap*

YouTube - Huge Spider


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

That is a solifuge, no more a spider than a scorpion is.
No venom, but incredibly powerful forward facing fangs.
Theyr very active and capable hunters. 
No spider tho, hehe


BTW i assure you the chicken spider is a real species. its recognised by the BTS, as its a BTS member that has studied them in the wild. He sent a 'pipe' camera down a hole, and found a very large spider huddled nexxt to 3 or 4 juvenile spiders, the mother proceeded to chase the camera out of the burrow. Iv seen the footage, doubt i could find it, but il try to find the vid


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

editted.


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> That is a solifuge, no more a spider than a scorpion is.
> No venom, but incredibly powerful forward facing fangs.
> Theyr very active and capable hunters.
> No spider tho, hehe
> ...


Thats the programe I watched!:2thumb:


----------

